

Ask HN: Two cool startupers looking for a roommates/housing - szcukg

Two of us are looking at having a startup house with a few more folks who would like to build stuff and have lots of fun in the summer. If anybody is looking for people to join them in a house, we can do that too.<p>We are going to be working in Mountain View and Palo Alto so we are hoping to find people for these locations.
======
cgag
I'm looking for a place/roommates in SF at the moment, I feel like I've seen
other posts like this before. Maybe there should be a regular housing thread
or spinoff site or something with so many of us trying to live in the same few
areas.

~~~
sln097
i'm looking for a place/roommates in SF too. perhaps we should team up with
each other?

~~~
cgag
Are you in SF already? If you want to get lunch or meet up sometime tomorrow,
email me, my emails is in my profile. Same for anyone else who might read this
and be interested.

~~~
sln097
will do!

------
razfar
I'm going to be working in Mountain View full time and am also looking for
roommates.

~~~
szcukg
What time would you be coming to Mountain View?

------
sacenox
I work in Palo Alto and looking for roommates. I can move in asap!

~~~
szcukg
We will be starting in May

~~~
sacenox
I might have already found something by then. But please do check with me
again.

